# what year is this composite TCR?



## dantsai (Mar 25, 2009)

Hello,
I saw this TCR on craigslist, and was wondering if you bright folks could help me identify what year/model it is. The pictures aren't too great -- the seller claims it's 2007 composite frame, but I can't seem to find any 2007 TCR that matches this. Supposedly it's full Ultegra, with DT Swiss RR 1.1 rims (I'm guessing the rims aren't stock, since I always see Giant TCR coming stock with Aksium or Ksyrium rims)

















Thanks in advance.


----------



## rick222 (May 29, 2005)

That's either an 05 or 06 as both years the frame was idenitcal. Wheels look like Topolino's to me.


----------



## fishtaco (Mar 28, 2007)

It looks like either a 2005 TCR C1 or 2006 TCR C0. Those both came with the black/silver frame/fork. I would ask for better pictures. What are they asking?


----------



## dantsai (Mar 25, 2009)

They're asking $1200. Sounds like a decent deal to me, what do you think? I'm not sure yet, though.... I'm not a big fan of the design of the frame (aesthetically speaking)... I'm kinda vain when it comes to how my frames look.


----------



## fishtaco (Mar 28, 2007)

Depends on the condition of the bike. You will only be able to tell if you check it out in person. The price sounds and you could probably offer less. Here comparable bike that just sold on ebay for ~1200 (http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170319928007). I have the same one. Bought the frame/fork on ebay new and built it up with the components I wanted. Probably put ~1800 into it. If the this one fits, it is an amazingly fast and comfortable bike, but don't get it if you can't stand looking at it. 2007/08 Giant frames have less flair on the frames.


----------



## zigurate (Mar 3, 2009)

fishtaco said:


> Depends on the condition of the bike. You will only be able to tell if you check it out in person. The price sounds and you could probably offer less. Here comparable bike that just sold on ebay for ~1200 (http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170319928007). I have the same one. Bought the frame/fork on ebay new and built it up with the components I wanted. Probably put ~1800 into it. If the this one fits, it is an amazingly fast and comfortable bike, but don't get it if you can't stand looking at it. 2007/08 Giant frames have less flair on the frames.


It goes for about the same on craigslist (except you can get your money back from ebay if something goes wrong).


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

If the bike comes with those Topolino wheels it is worth the $1200.

Looks like he has switched a few parts around as I don't recall the FSA SLK cranks ever being a stock spec.

Is that a small or extra small?


----------



## dantsai (Mar 25, 2009)

it is a medium (according to seller)


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

dantsai said:


> it is a medium (according to seller)


I had a medium.

Based on the size of that head tube it sure looks smaller to me.


----------



## dantsai (Mar 25, 2009)

hmm. well, I decided not to buy it, on the premise that biking's a lot more fun when you're of the opinion that your bike looks awesome. I vastly prefer how the '07 and '08 TCR's look with the simpler paint design. Even if it's a steal, I'm not about to drop a thousand bucks on a bike that I'm not in love with.
Thanks for all of your help, though. I learned a lot from yall.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

With that paint job, that is definitely an 05 model and it definitely looks like a small not a medium.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

Italianrider76 said:


> With that paint job, that is definitely an 05 model and it definitely looks like a small not a medium.


+1

I still have that bike and yes it is a 2005 and the frame indeed looks too small to be a MED, which is what I got. The stock parts on the bike were:

- Mavic Elites
- FSA SLK MegaEXO 53/39 crank (a pig)
- Ultegra shifters and front derailleur
- DA rear derailleur
- Easton EC70 handlebar
- Giant carbon fiber-wrapped stem and seatpost
- Probably Tekcro carbon fiber-wrapped dual pivot brakes
- Fizik saddle (forget what model)

The bike sold for around $2500 new. Of all the frames with that paint scheme (2004-2006?) that color frame was the most desirable as the smoke silver sections match the platinum silver of DA components exactly.


----------

